# Name of classical melody - help



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi I'm new here, and I didn't know where to place this thread so feel free to move it.

I use forums a lot, and the other day I couldn't remember the name if this melody

__
https://soundcloud.com/kaengurustylte%2Fplease-tell-me-which-melody
so I registred here, thinking that u guys would be able to help me.

I love classical music and I play piano myself. Please help me to find out the name of the melody is.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

MeJoho said:


> Hi I'm new here, and I didn't know where to place this thread so feel free to move it.
> 
> I use forums a lot, and the other day I couldn't remember the name if this melody
> 
> ...


"Eleanor Rigby" from the Beatles.


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Ye, I really know it sounds like 100% of that song. But it's not that one. 
It's like an cello, viola symphoni. please think more classical even though I'm no big help.


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Or you might be right, I actually don't know. Maybe if there's a classical version of it, I will appreciate if someone post it.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

MeJoho said:


> Ye, I really know it sounds like 100% of that song. But it's not that one.
> It's like an cello, viola symphoni. please think more classical even though I'm no big help.


There's a strings only version on the second of the Beatles Anthology albums. That's probably the one you're thinking off.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

MeJoho said:


> Or you might be right, I actually don't know. Maybe if there's a classical version of it, I will appreciate if someone post it.


Specifically, it's the lines _All the lonely people / Where do they all come from? / All the lonely people / Where do they all belong?_. The song has been covered numerous times--the London Symphony Orchestra did a great job (see below)--but that doesn't make it classical.


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank u both of you. 
It might have been the vid Kopachris linked. But I'm still not totally sure.

Okay I'm sure, it's not that one. It had no vocals.

Man I'm so confused. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

MeJoho said:


> Man I'm so confused. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Don't worry about it.


----------

